# Tracking number problems :[



## GBAtempyay (May 30, 2010)

I ordered the acekard 2i+4GB SDHC and Premium Update+Flashing Service on May 26th and 
shoptemp sends me a tracking number with only 11 characters 

my shipping was from UPS Express the tracking number does not work :[ please help!!
shipping to America if this helps >< tyvm


----------



## hunnymonster (May 30, 2010)

This isn't ShopTemp support - use the support function on the ShopTemp site - pretty much everything posted in here is (educated) speculation.


----------



## janeyuyi (May 30, 2010)

Try to use track by reference,it usually helps.


----------



## janeyuyi (May 30, 2010)

for UPS,pls track it at www.ups.com ,it usually to be H+10numbers,if it didn't work,pls try use BZ+last 7 numbers(from previous 10numbers)


----------



## GBAtempyay (May 30, 2010)

yeah i have a H+10 numbers tracking number i used on UPS and they say they cant find it x.x
what u mean by BZ tracking


----------



## LINK289 (May 30, 2010)

Log onto shoptemp.com into your account, check orders and see if the site gives you a 13 character number. Then try shoptemps 13 character number on the cheapest tracking site (forgot the name) If it works on the cheap shipping site then there may have been a glitch and it's shipping may not be ups. 

I had this problem and I sent a support ticket in. I hope you don't have the problem because it would suck if shoptemp got a bad reputation.


----------



## GBAtempyay (May 31, 2010)

can u tell me what kind of cheap shipping there are plz i really dont know any besides USPS,UPS,DHL


----------



## LINK289 (May 31, 2010)

Have you already tried USPS? Thats the one I meant to suggest.


----------



## GBAtempyay (May 31, 2010)

yup tried USPS and UPS :[ no where UPS actaully requires 25 characters o-o how come they only give me 11 characters H+10 numbers.


----------



## janeyuyi (May 31, 2010)

for example,if you got H0123456789,pls try to use BZ3456789 to check at www.ups.com


----------



## GBAtempyay (May 31, 2010)

still doesnt work :[ tyvm for helping man >< i just hope it comes on tuesday


----------



## janeyuyi (May 31, 2010)

Pls use BZ+7numbers at http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/reference?l...p;WT.svl=SubNav


----------



## tk_saturn (May 31, 2010)

You may just need to wait for it to enter their system.


----------



## DaSpydr (Jun 1, 2010)

I had the same problem tracking mine but the BZ+last 7digits worked for me (which is now Out for delivery  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ). Note that neither method will work on the tracking sidebar on the left hand side at ups.com you have to use the tracking link sent to you. Which is the same one that janeyuyi provided at: http://wwwapps.ups.com/WebTracking/reference


----------



## GBAtempyay (Jun 1, 2010)

yeah i finally got it to work xDD and they were right enter the system late 
tyvm guys i recieved my package today to be exact!!! ty for all who helped ^-^


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 1, 2010)

May 26th > 1st June is pretty nippy considering it came from HongKong/ China. That's 4 business days?


----------



## Trulen (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd also like to know this as well.  That's just TOO fast.


----------



## tkg21 (Jun 9, 2010)

I still don't get how this tracking system functions.
Sorry 'bout errors in my spelling, if any, and plz correct me ^^"

So, I got this number: 00000XXXX (only numbers)
None of the links in my e-mail works. Tried this number direct on those sites and didn't worked as well.
Should I contact shoptemp, or just wait a little more?


----------



## janeyuyi (Jun 10, 2010)

tkg21 said:
			
		

> I still don't get how this tracking system functions.
> Sorry 'bout errors in my spelling, if any, and plz correct me ^^"
> 
> So, I got this number: 00000XXXX (only numbers)
> ...








 pls track at http://www.dhl.com.hk/en/express/tracking/..._reference.html


----------



## aznloserface (Jun 20, 2010)

I too have the problem with the tracking number.  

i used the reference track and input the 'BZ' and 7 number but it didnt work.  strangely i have a 13 characther tracking number.  

me dazed and confused and probably waited a week and still havent gotten my package


----------



## jstevenson72 (Jun 21, 2010)

For those of you having tracking number problems you may be in the same situation as I am.

They apparently have decided to ignore your carrier preference and began shipping via EMS a China Express Mail Service.  If your tracking number is in the form of EExxxxxxxxxCN you might want to try tracking your package here:  http://www.ems.com.cn/qcgzOutQueryAction.d...ode=gotoSearchE

I was told that because of a Customs issue with UPS they have begun using this courier.

Their FAQ and Website do not reflect EMS as a carrier however, I have asked them to update their website, and their confirmation emails to the current situation.

Unfortunately I paid an extra $21 shipping for my items, to ship via DHL Express, in hopes of receiving them within a week or so, but since I ordered on the 12th, and EMS shows only receiving the package for shipping on the 18th, I am not holding my breath.

I guess I should have stuck with modchipcentral.com

Jake


----------



## aznloserface (Jun 21, 2010)

jstevenson72 said:
			
		

> For those of you having tracking number problems you may be in the same situation as I am.
> 
> They apparently have decided to ignore your carrier preference and began shipping via EMS a China Express Mail Service.  If your tracking number is in the form of EExxxxxxxxxCN you might want to try tracking your package here:  http://www.ems.com.cn/qcgzOutQueryAction.d...ode=gotoSearchE
> 
> ...



thanks for the info, the tracking number works now and it looks like that my package was still in china when they finally moved it on the 18th.  (i ordered the flashcart on the 12th and of course i was expecting it the week after) and its seem that my order has been downgraded.  i wonder shoptemp is going to give back the extra 20 dollars for that 'fast' shipping?


----------



## Ossot (Jun 22, 2010)

Beyond everyone's getting switched from DHL Express - > EMS, how is the tracking going? 

For about 4 days now the EMS page just shows my package as  "Status: Posting" and USPS lists it as "Origin Post is Preparing Shipment" 

2-5 days to put it on a plane kind of sucks ass. I realize it's not shoptemp's fault. They don't control China's postal service, but it doesn't make the situation suck any less ass for me and my $22 shipping cost.


----------



## Yuuyachuu (Jun 22, 2010)

Well this has been my experience with them switching to EMS..

I had my order shipped out on the 10th, paid for UPS shipping which says deliveries should come within 3-5 days, but was randomly changed to "EMS"... It's now the 22nd, haven't received anything. Only was able to get the tracking to work on the 14th. The tracking hasn't updated anything since it was shipped out.

Shoptemp says on their that the packages should still arrive within 5 days, just like UPS, but this hasn't been the case for me, the package hasn't even entered my country yet (and tracking says it left it's original country the same day it was shipped). I wasn't asked if it was ok to ship through EMS, hell I was never notified that my package was even changed to EMS shipping. 

Apparently EMS costs more money to ship out (which they're paying out of their pocket.), but the service is totally inferior to that of UPS. The tracking sucks and the delivery isn't even on time. Apparently because they're paying out of pocket for this EMS, they seem hesitant to offer me a refund of my shipping, even though I told them i'd wait until the end of this week to see if the package would come first.

Anyone else having problems with their packages being switched to EMS and not coming on time?


----------



## Ossot (Jun 23, 2010)

That sucks for you, and as I thought when I posted earlier today, I was simply being an impatient bitch. That's what I get for buying my first DS w/o any games and only an acekard in the mail. lol. 

It updated earlier, it's at JFK. Just need it to make its journey down the east coast and it should be mine in a few days. Hope everyone else's stuff turns up ok


----------



## Ossot (Jun 23, 2010)

Happy to say I received my package today. I got the e-mail saying it shipped friday via EMS, it arrived Wednesday morning. As good as I could've expected from UPS/DHL methinks.


----------



## RafE' (Jun 24, 2010)

As for me I've ordered last June 11, shipped last June 13, was changed to and shipped by EMS by the 18th and is en-route to Canada the following day. Problem is there are no updates since then


----------



## Ossot (Jun 24, 2010)

Can you not track it with Canada Post? Or have you and it's the same difference? I know once it hit the shore USPS was updating much more frequently than Chinese postal service was.


----------



## RafE' (Jun 24, 2010)

Actually the data for June 18 and 19 came from Canada Post. The ones earlier are from my Shoptemp log.

This is what it says on Canada Post:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Date 	                Time 	 Location	 Description
> 2010/06/19	22:25		         International item has left the origin country and is en route to Canada
> 2010/06/18	16:10		         International item mailed in origin country


----------



## Ossot (Jun 24, 2010)

the boat sank.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 4, 2010)

janeyuyi said:
			
		

> tkg21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks a million! i can track my parcel now, i was also given only numbers in my tracking number.


----------

